# Another question I'm afraid,



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

this time about chunnel pricing, 
how does everybody price their tickets?, is it appropriate to just use the website, or do I have to get a coach price, 
just for extra info, mines 36 foot and 12 foot tall.
I cant believe that the price for the end of august is only just over 100 pounds.
thanks anyway


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

Tunnel seems to be only 2 prices - under & over 1.85m.

Cheapest price for the M/h we have found is £61 each way. Less Tesco vouchers of course!

Regards


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

thanks for that, I was so surprised when I tried the price, noting about my RV seems to be cheap.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tunnel*

Hi

The tunnel is great in that the length of your motorhome is irrelevant. The height is the governor of the price. As mentioned, the cheapest motorhome crossing is £61.

You could try www.poferries.com and www.seafrance.com

I do not know if you have a fixed LPG tank on the RV.....there are some tunnel rules regarding this.

Here is a bit I have cut and pasted from the Eurotunnel website re LPG.

LPG
Vehicles fitted with LPG containers to power domestic services e.g. cooking, refrigeration, heating and water heaters are accepted as long as the containers are switched off, weigh no more than 47kg and are not more than 80% full. If your vehicle is fitted with such a container, you must declare this at Check-In.
LPG (Liquefied Petroleum Gas) and dual powered vehicles (i.e. vehicles fitted with an LPG tank as an alternative fuel) cannot be accepted for transport by Eurotunnel.

You may find that you have to go on the ferry due to this, so check the size of your tanks etc.

Russell


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Also many thanks, I've got the lpg tank, but its domestic. ( I did consider having it converted for the genny to run lpg but it was too complicated, which, it may turn out was handy,).

I'm still stunned by the cheapness of it. My house is 3 miles from Newhaven Port, and yet I travel the 2 hours to Dover for the crossing, beause the local ferry to Dieppe quoted me £500.00 plus return.

Many thanks both.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*LPG tank*

Hi

Even though it may be a domestic lpg tank for cooking etc, it is still - as far as I know - governed by the weight/campacity restriction of the tank.

Double check it to make sure.

R


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'll leave it empty and fill it up in France, its alot easier, dont quite know how they would weigh it, its a big built in thing, with...with...stuff sprouting out of it.
You can tell I'm and expert cant you, the terminology, the obvious know how. :wink:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Cheapest*



brandywine said:


> Tunnel seems to be only 2 prices - under & over 1.85m.
> 
> Cheapest price for the M/h we have found is £61 each way. Less Tesco vouchers of course!
> 
> Regards


The cheapest is £27 each way on a day/overnight, next is £44 for short stay, five days max and as quoted £61 long stay.

Oddly enough if I were to book my Mercedes Sprinter motorhome as a Mercedes Sprinter Luton van with the same dimensions, the lowest long stay goes down from £61 to £49!

How wide is your RV bandaid?

Trev.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

According to the list...2540 mm.
actually its prolly a bit wider, but untl its registered, I'm taking the 5th.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

'campacity'  like the word Russ.. 

Bandaid, your not far away... my RV came from Peacehaven, although I wish I had left it there  

John


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Very wierd place Peacehaven.
Didnt exist until just after WW1, to get folks to move there, everybody who wanted to applied for a "RAFFLE" ticket, those that won a prize, got a plot of land and was able to build thier house as they wanted. Everybody with a ticket, won a prize. Which is why in the oldest parts, theres no rhyme nor reason to the designs.
Since then, its become a dump.

and I used to live there when I came out the mob.

moved fairly rapidly after tho.


Anyway, I take it you have problems with your RV then?


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

fascinating..

um.. my rv is old and worn out 

I could list the problems to date.....


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

but , yeah I know, theres only a certain length of post allowed.


Bet it still better than not having one tho'

very frustratiing at the moment for me, I am still waitning for the arrival date, its sooooo slow, I tried ripping pages off the calendar, that didnt work, and I am delighted to say I've actually started to pick up work for it already. Dont know what I'll do it theres a delay in shipping tho'

So, the reason for trundling across the water isnt pleasure, but I've go a hospitality job lined up for Le Mans, and Spa, for the cars, and also, the French round of world superbikes.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

I am jealous now, new RV coming, and hospitality at WSB  wanna hand?

I will get mine there, learn't lots, and if and when I take it away, should be in a good position to fix/diagnose things..

The only bits of the whole truck that have not received any attention at all are the front axle/brakes, house AC, and the cab courtesy light  

fridge, water, heating, damp, genny, engine, autobox, rear axle, rear springs, are in need of work or have had it.

Then there is curtains, carpets, woodwork, lighting, cupboards, electrickery, that needs or has had work.. there's probably loads more too


John


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh dear.....a positive cornucopia of character building experiences.

I wish you well. Anyhoo, if your really good with people and tolerant of their idiosyncracies, then you can come and give me a hand. You'll need a tent.


tolerant...how the hell did I get into this industry?


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

nice thought, 

I had better stay home and do some of the jobs I think though.. will put eurosport on


----------

